# Thinning Fur



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey everyone

I noticed today that Duke has thinning fur around his right eye (and a VERY slight amount around the left eye). I'm wondering if anyone knows if this is anything in particular, or likely to just be an allergy of some sort?



















I only just noticed it but I'm not 100% sure if it's been there a few days or what, I only noticed it up real close. So if it's only very new, the only thing I can think is that I added fish oil to one meal per day this week (other than that he's been eating the same things he's been having for at least 3 weeks). Could it be an allergy to the fish oil? Should I eliminate this and see if it clears up? Or take him to the vet and get it checked out?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Is he rubbing his eyes? Ziva had hairloss there and it turned out to be sarcoptic mange....not that that's what it is, but allergies can also cause it, as can rubbing their eyes.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Heather, I'll keep an eye on him but I haven't noticed him rubbing it. He has been itching a bit in general though, so perhaps has been rubbing it when I wasn't looking. For now I think I'll stop the fish oil and see if it clears up, if not I'll take him to the vet.


----------

